# 120 Beauties-Factory Palette



## FrenzyTheCat (Jun 26, 2008)

I recieved my 120 colour palette today. Despite being wrapped in a ton of bubble wrap (they package this thing insanely well), 1 colour was broken, a black colour so i'm not too bothered, a bit disappointing though. The colours are sooo bright and i cant wait to try them properly. I did some swatches on my arm of a few colours that stood out to me. I couldn't do them all cause there are so many but it gives you a bit of an idea. The price of these is so cheap at 15 british pounds plus shipping which is also cheap/free depending on your chosen method. I would reccommend buying one to anyone who uses a wide variety of colours in shadows. You can buy it from http://www.beauties-factory.com/.







Covered in my grubby fingerprints already lol






The black at the top left corner of the right half was the broken shadow.











Free Gift.


----------



## Andi (Jun 26, 2008)

I did a total impulse buy and ordered a 72color pallette from them. From what I can tell looking at your swatches the colors really are very pigmented!

I paid 16 Euros only!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow!! I really want one. If I get that, I can't possibly still have to be buying eyeshadow! I don't think!


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah i am so pleased with it, except that 1 broken colour. It's a lovely palette and the colours are very intense and pigmented. It is well worth the price.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 26, 2008)

Those shadows look real nice! Is one side matte and the other shimmer shadows?


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jun 26, 2008)

It's about 50/50 shimmer and matte. It's organized by colour so there is both shimmer and matte on both sides.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 26, 2008)

I am definately wanting that to bad i am on a no buy


----------



## internetchick (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am definately wanting that to bad i am on a no buy I have the link bookmarked for when my no buy is over.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 26, 2008)

I am so ordering this once my bank account gets verifed on paypal!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

Is the quality really good? I keep hearing about this palette and other ones but i'm not sure. it seems to good to be true. I do keep hearing about how several colors are broken even though they are wrapped.


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is the quality really good? I keep hearing about this palette and other ones but i'm not sure. it seems to good to be true. I do keep hearing about how several colors are broken even though they are wrapped. I did respond earlier but for some reason it never showed up. I hadn't heard that other people had experienced the breakage problem but if it is common then i definitely think people should consider that before buying. I only had one colour break so it was not a huge problem and i would certainly order it again when i start to run out of this one. The colour quality is fantastic. The quality of the container is not so good which is probably why it is so cheap.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 27, 2008)

Ohhhh, those colors look amazing! I can't believe how many yellows are in there, I am in love.


----------



## fawp (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow! That looks like a fantastic palette. Thanks for swatching it for us!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 27, 2008)

I love all those pinks and purples



.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW such great pigmentation for inexpensive eyeshadows! do a look! do a look! hehe


----------



## internetchick (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it just my screen, or are a lot of the colors very similar?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 27, 2008)

All the colors look different to me.

Omg, all those yellows and greens... Oooooohhhh....


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *FrenzyTheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did respond earlier but for some reason it never showed up. I hadn't heard that other people had experienced the breakage problem but if it is common then i definitely think people should consider that before buying. I only had one colour break so it was not a huge problem and i would certainly order it again when i start to run out of this one. The colour quality is fantastic. The quality of the container is not so good which is probably why it is so cheap. Oh goodie, thank god i'm not on a no buy (that was not an attempt to tempt those who are



)


----------



## bCreative (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow!! Thats even better than the 88 palette! For 20 bucks less you can get an extra 32 colors!! Thats what I call a good buy.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my GOODNESS! Those are gorgeous! I would wear all of them! I want it now.


----------



## madchenrogue (Jun 30, 2008)

Talk about having the entire color wheel at your disposal !!!!!

Lucky girl u are !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivorysterling (Jul 1, 2008)

I NEED one of these! It's worth the price for all of the colours I already know I can wear, but how fun to try on new colours too? Lucky girl - I'm so jealous!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought it the other day, I can't wait! I hope I come up w/ enough combo's though, I'll try to be brave enough to wear them!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 2, 2008)

I just bought it so I should be getting it within a week! I'm so excited!


----------



## Jack Flash (Jul 6, 2008)

just wondering how big each color is? dime size? like most? getting my girlfriend a bunch of make up stuff for her birthday (mostly a bunch of brushes) so im just wondering before i go through and order this


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jul 6, 2008)

They are around the size of a british one penny, or about a 2cm diameter.


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 7, 2008)

I will w8 to buy this pallete like colors...they so vibrant Yay


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm so buying this after watching this video.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 11, 2008)

I cant wait until mine gets here!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh wow! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Jul 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IA-l1GfYJxs
I'm so buying this after watching this video.

I ordered this palette on Wednesday, and I was already excited but this video makes me even more excited for it to come!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 12, 2008)

Adrienne, thanks for that video! I can't believe how pigmented those colors are for such a cheap palette.


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! I really want it now! That video was awesome!!!


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 12, 2008)

What a gorgeous palette! I so wont need any more eyeshadows after purchasing this palette, lol. I hope I can find one from a legitimate seller, b/c I would totally purchase it! Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## bCreative (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok the video just made me want one even more!! I might think about it!


----------



## ChanceW01 (Jul 12, 2008)

AMAZING, do you think those colors would show up as bold on African Americans as it does on your skin?

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Jul 12, 2008)

It reminds me of my pallet of color o bought from ebay the colors looks cool on your's they look more shimery then mine, that one is called wales proffesional makeup 130 colors.





I would like to get another pallet with more shimery colors..


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish I got mine faster! It's been two weeks already! Ugh.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Jul 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish I got mine faster! It's been two weeks already! Ugh. Who did you order yours from? I ordered one on Wed. I hope it doesn't take that long.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 13, 2008)

From the link she posted, beauties factory.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh ok, I thought you might have ordered yours from ebay, and there's a couple of ebay stores that sell them including BF.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 14, 2008)

I ordered this on the 2nd and it said that it was delivered on the 7th..well I still havent seen it. I emailed the owner so hopefully I'll get an explanation soon. I better see it soon or I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally got mine, it's smaller than I expected. But they're all really pretty colors!


----------



## typicalblonde (Jul 14, 2008)

cant wait for mine to come.....yay im so excited.... how big is a british penny? the size of an irish 5c r smaller?

i hope its not tiny... although it;d still e worth it....cant wait

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I finally got mine, it's smaller than I expected. But they're all really pretty colors! Yea i think they're about the size of a dime? or a tiny wee smaller than that?

Are they really good in your opinion? We have about the same skintone and i'm wondering if the payoff is really good.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 18, 2008)

Did you guys have to use PayPal? I would really like to order this but I don't want to get a paypal account.

--or--

is there anywhere else you could buy this?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 18, 2008)

I had to get a paypal account. I wasnt going to buy it because of it but I ended up doing it anyways, it's really easy to sign up. I couldn't find it being sold anywhere else either.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 18, 2008)

Adrianne, yeah, a dime sounds right. I think they're kind of dry, but a little wet is probably perfect! I've been using them as eyeliner, and I did most of the colors in my DTB with them but I should have used a darn base! But if you rub your finger on them, wow... lots of color.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Adrianne, yeah, a dime sounds right. I think they're kind of dry, but a little wet is probably perfect! I've been using them as eyeliner, and I did most of the colors in my DTB with them but I should have used a darn base! But if you rub your finger on them, wow... lots of color. Sounds good. A base will probably help then.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am SO buying this when I get paid Thursday!


----------



## b3rly (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I may be the only one who doesnt like this palette. It was a big disappointment for me. Some of the colours don't blend well, and some of the colours aren't really that pigmented. You have to keep layering it. The palette was packed really well,but one of my whites broke. I didn't really mind that. The only colours I actually use from this palette are the neutrals. I find the the other colours don't work well for me.


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 28, 2008)

My co-worker just got hers in and she brought it to work today. Very Very pretty. I want one!


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 5, 2008)

I got one last week. Wow! It's fabulous! I'm loving it. So pigmented.


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

so colourful.


----------



## coke (Sep 15, 2008)

I got this a couple weeks ago, and have since done lots of looks with these eyeshadows. The pigmentation is REALLY good and if you use them with a good primer (I use a heavy duty primer lol) they come out fantastic and stay on all day. All the colors are very unique, but there are so many that even if I ran out of one, there are tons more to choose from.

This is worth every cent. I payed only $20 (that includes shipping)

This is a much better buy than the coastal scents palletes (sorry)

I can't stress how good the quality in this is. The colors are smooth and they aren't talcy like drugstore eyeshadows. The texture is very similar to MAC or MUFE.

After getting this, I've pretty much passed up every eyeshadow I've come across, except MAC mineralized duos.

Originally Posted by *b3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I may be the only one who doesnt like this palette. It was a big disappointment for me. Some of the colours don't blend well, and some of the colours aren't really that pigmented. You have to keep layering it. The palette was packed really well,but one of my whites broke. I didn't really mind that. The only colours I actually use from this palette are the neutrals. I find the the other colours don't work well for me. I really like how they blend .. actually I have a problem with other eyeshadows cuz they come out muddy, these come out very pretty. What brushes do you use?
The texture is different from some eyeshadows so maybe the texture just doesnt work for you


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 15, 2008)

Where did you get yours Coke? You got yours cheaper! I will probably buy a back up soon.


----------



## coke (Sep 15, 2008)

If you search for "120 palette" on ebay, and make them listed by lowest price+shipping, the lowest ones on there are ussually 19-21. Just bid on one without any bids yet and you'll probably win it.

example:

PRO 120 FULL Color Eyeshadow Palette mascara Makeup #89 - eBay (item 120303678153 end time Sep-16-08 11:00:00 PDT) $21

*Makeup King* - 120 Color Eyeshadow Palette mascara N89 - eBay (item 120304677560 end time Sep-19-08 02:00:00 PDT) $16 !! and they have lots listed.

PS. Today I did a play on plums - inspired look &amp; used one of the blacks as eyeliner. I'm still waiting for my play on plums in the mail so I'll have to see if these colors compare to the actual duo =]

It's really fun to be able to have so much freedom to mix any colors you want


----------



## Brittluvsmusic (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are really pigmented, it looks like they'd work really well for pretty bright looks. Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting one of these for my birthday. I keep hearing lots of great reviews and those swatches are gorgeous


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 2, 2008)

I have some concerns. Why is this 120 color palette which are highly pigmented and of excellent quality only $31. I understand that this looks tempting because the colors are beautiful and they go on beautifully, but it is not going to be worth damaging your skin if the ingredients in there are not safe. Plus it seems the products are made in China. Factories in China are not up to high safety standards as demonstrated by the latest tainted milk problem and lead in childrens' toys. I don't trust makeup from my own native country even if it Revlon and what not.

How do we know that there is no lead or any other unsafe ingredient in this palette?


----------



## LookLovely429 (Oct 3, 2008)

The colors in those palettes look so awesome. I am afraid to buy one of those palettes. I already have way to much eyeshadow...but I guess what is 72-120 more...LOL!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I ordered one last night, I couldn't resist, my aunty is gunna buy me it for my birthday






I figured it made sense 'cos I want some new eyeshadows and the price of good single eyeshadows is ridiculous. I'll be paying about Â£25 for 120 e/s and a brush set (plus free gifts) and 2 single Urban Decay eyeshadows come to Â£18 which really puts into perspective how much eyeshadow can cost.

I really hope I like it! I'm thinking of getting some UDPP 'cos everyone keeps saying they work so much better with a base.


----------



## lolaB (Oct 3, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad you got it, Katie! I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm really excited for it arriving now lol


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Sirvinya (Becky) did several tutorials using this palette.... hmmmm.... I might want this!


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 3, 2008)

can someone get it tested for lead? pleeaaaaaaase. remember it is from china, kohl from china was found to have a high level of lead.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I was just watching this video on youtube YouTube - 120 Color Palette (it's a review of the beauties factory palette) and in the side bar it says that the video maker (MakeupbyKarla) emailed the company and they give her this list of ingredients:

Talcum powder , Kaolin , Mica powder , Magnesium Stearate , Titanium White Powder , Colorant , PearlLustre Pigment.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 3, 2008)

how do they blend??


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was just watching this video on youtube YouTube - 120 Color Palette (it's a review of the beauties factory palette) and in the side bar it says that the video maker (MakeupbyKarla) emailed the company and they give her this list of ingredients:Talcum powder , Kaolin , Mica powder , Magnesium Stearate , Titanium White Powder , Colorant , PearlLustre Pigment.

The company will never tell you whether there are dangerous ingredients or not. Some times the product get tainted at the factory rather than the source being bad just like the milk that has killed infants and sicken others.
Someone wrote

"I had the opportunity to work with Chinese cosmetic product providers and frankly after a couple of visits, I decided to buy local products even if they are more expensive. No need to explain what we found out." Can you trust Chinese-made products?: Consumer Reports on Safety

Another person wrote

"Trusting Chinese Goods?

Having lived in the Far East for the last 13 years, and travelled in China extensively, I would comment as follows:

1: ANY food related item NO!

2: Medicines NO!

3: Cleaning products &amp; liquids NO!

*4: Cosmetics and smokers products NO!*

Generally, anything one can ingest or apply to ones skin..NO...NO!!

Electrical goods, cars etc are pretty well regulated and built to CEE or USA regulations."

BBC NEWS | World Have Your Say | Do you trust Chinese goods?


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *RoxRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Sirvinya (Becky) did several tutorials using this palette.... hmmmm.... I might want this! Yes, I did! And I love the palette.


----------



## Blackdove724 (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, i really want one of these! Have fun playing with it!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday





I only had enough time to check everything was alright with it before it was taken off me and hidden until my birthday. No fair





I'm really happy with it though. My main concern was broken colours but all my colours are pefect and I got a heap of free stuff! A set of false nails, false lashes, 5 nail glitter dusts, 5 mini make-up applicators and a 16 piece brush set in a leather looking case!

Â£25 well spent!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 12, 2008)

wow Katie! that's awesome!

how long will you have to wait before they give it to you? haha! my parents do that too!

I can't believe I never commented on this thread! I think the palette looks awesome! I'm looking into getting a mac pro palette for xmas, so I'm not totally sold on this but if I had a smaller stash I'd be sold hardcore!

It's taking a lot of my no buy-ness and will power to avoid buying this! lol


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 12, 2008)

I have to wait till the 28th.

16 days seems like such a long time



lol


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 30, 2008)

Finally got mine!










I paid Â£20 for it and I'm so pleased with it. I want some UDPP so I can try the shadows out with a base underneath but I've been using them with no base and they're still great!

I also got loads of free gifts so I'm very happy!

Here's my free gifts:

A 12 piece brush set in a leather type of case (I forgot to put one of the brushes back before I took the picture)






A set of false nails, a set of false lashes, a mini 5 piece brush set and 10 pots of nail glitter.


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 31, 2008)

Yay! It's so much fun to play with, isn't it?


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, the colours are gorgeous!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it just my screen, or are a lot of the colors very similar? Half of the blue shades on the far left look very similar on my screen, but besides that they all look different for me.


----------



## panda___ (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to be ordering this palette soon. Is there any color in the palette that is red? Not bright orange, but red? And if so could someone swatch it for me? I want to make sure I don't have to order a separate red eye shadow from somewhere else.



Thanks.


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 9, 2008)

There's a few true reds in there. Can't swatch right now, but they're not just oranges.


----------



## panda___ (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's a few true reds in there. Can't swatch right now, but they're not just oranges. Alright, thank you. I've asked a few other people on YouTube and they've said that all of the Reds are more of a Hot Pink color, so I wasn't too sure.


----------



## melovemakeup (Dec 17, 2008)

I want!!!!!


----------



## aisulila (Jan 2, 2009)

Are the brushes that come with pallette any good?

I so want this!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *aisulila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are the brushes that come with pallette any good?I so want this!

The brushes I got with mine (they came in a leather type brush wrap thingy) were really good! I'm still using mine after a few months of having them and I've had no problems with them at all.

Even the mini ones are good quality.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG,i got mines last week and i havent put it down.i loveeeeeeeee it


----------



## daniela (Jan 24, 2009)

hello girls,i'm so excited about this palette....looks perfect!!!!

i'm afraid about the money....i dont know how much will it cost finally....i live in greece could anyone help!!!!pleease!!!!!!











p.s. sorry for my english....


----------



## Ozee (Jan 24, 2009)

31.99 US Dollar(s) = 24.7699 Euro(s)

1 EUR = 1.29149 USD

1 USD = 0.7743 EUR

thats the conversion rate at.

just use any currency converting site to find out what the correct exchange rate is

I use gocurrency.com

just noticed on the actual site there is a drop down box that changes the curremcy format for you


----------



## melovemakeup (Jan 28, 2009)

I have recently got mine, am yet to play with it tho!.. Can't wait though


----------



## Lucy (Jan 28, 2009)

melovemakeup, or katie... can you take a picture of it with a penny? so i can see how big the colours are? lol

i'm so thinking about getting one.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 28, 2009)

Sure! I'll do it now for you


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 28, 2009)

Each shadow is around the same size, if a tiny bit smaller, than a penny.


----------



## SophieIowa (Jan 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! Thats even better than the 88 palette! For 20 bucks less you can get an extra 32 colors!! Thats what I call a good buy. I know! I bought the CS 88 palatte and then I heard about THIS! I kindof kicked myself for not getting this one, but I have heard that the Coastal Scents palatte is higher quality.


----------



## Penicillin (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!

So, I have ordered mine 120-color palette and set of brushes ( 24 pcs ), hope to get it soon. Very excited about this colourfull palette.


----------



## paintednightsky (Apr 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *aisulila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are the brushes that come with pallette any good?I so want this!

Kind of a late reply, but I personally did not think the brushes were usable at all. The were way too soft, flimsy, etc. to be good for anything. I still have to find a use for them. Also they did smell rather chemical like.
Also my review on the palette is that it is great to experiment with different colors with. Other than that, the quality is definitely not as great as hyped up about. I'm not a make up snob at all and I have to say Wet n Wild eyeshadow quality is soooo much better. I have makeup from all ranges up to MAC, but with what I got I didn't see the hype. The fall out and staining was extremely hard to work with.


----------



## mz.sexy.sky (Jul 17, 2009)

omg what an awesome palette a must have for sure only 1 question tho hows the quality in the brushes bc i can not stand when the brissles fall out lol as im sure every1 else as well


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 30, 2009)

I ordered mine the 21st!! I hope it gets here soon!! I can't wait =)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yaaay!! mine arrived today! It took almost 2 weeks to get here but I think thats really good considering it comes all the way from China... I took some pictures of how it arrived so you can see how it's packaged... I bought mine from Chic Gallery on ebay... I highly recommend them since they are part of Beauties Factory also (It came with a promo code so I get 5 dollars discount on my next purchase!



) Sorry I took so many pictures =P.. I can do swatches of all the 120 eyeshadows if you like!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2009)

I ordered some of the tailor made shadows just to see what the forumula was like and it took 3 wks to get here...

Oh and the pigmentation shocked me. For matte shadows, they showed up and blended WAAAAAAY better than my La Femmes... So I'm definitely gonna order more, and one of the 40 palettes. I don't know what to do with all that color anymore, lol!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 5, 2009)

I totally agree with you! they are great! I wanted to purchase one of the 40 palettes too but I am not sure yet since those are "Wales" instead of Beauties Factory but I am not sure if theres any difference between them...


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are the swatches of all the 120 colors! enjoy


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, awesome swatches! Thanks so much for doing that!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, awesome swatches! Thanks so much for doing that! You're welcome


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was going to order the 88 palette from coastal scents. Not sure now after seeing this one....


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would buy the 120 first.. I am planning on buying the 88 ultra shimmer one because I love shimmer and although the 120 has a mixture of matte, shimmer and frost I just need more shimmery ones =P


----------



## riotgrrrl (Oct 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *hopeless novice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The company will never tell you whether there are dangerous ingredients or not. Some times the product get tainted at the factory rather than the source being bad just like the milk that has killed infants and sicken others.
Someone wrote

"I had the opportunity to work with Chinese cosmetic product providers and frankly after a couple of visits, I decided to buy local products even if they are more expensive. No need to explain what we found out." Can you trust Chinese-made products?: Consumer Reports on Safety

Another person wrote

"Trusting Chinese Goods?

Having lived in the Far East for the last 13 years, and travelled in China extensively, I would comment as follows:

1: ANY food related item NO!

2: Medicines NO!

3: Cleaning products &amp; liquids NO!

*4: Cosmetics and smokers products NO!*

Generally, anything one can ingest or apply to ones skin..NO...NO!!

Electrical goods, cars etc are pretty well regulated and built to CEE or USA regulations."

BBC NEWS | World Have Your Say | Do you trust Chinese goods?

^this


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the exact same palette except mine is stamped "Manly Professional Cosmetics". I also got it on ebay from China...so I guess there a few companies selling this palette from China.

I do love it though. Its great to have all those colors that I might not use frequently enough to buy a whole eyeshadow, but I have it if I need it in the palette. I think the pigmentation is great.


----------



## Jess-e-kah (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish I had been able to purchase the BF palette. I bought one without a brand name label. Even though, the color payout is great.



I am satisfied.


----------



## makeupbykimm (Jul 21, 2010)

I've had mine for almost a year now and hit pan on quite a few. Lovee that palette! I'm thinking about repurchasing it.


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been considering an 120 palette for some time, but somehow I can't see myself liking it or wearing most of the shadows.


----------



## Micheleyaloha (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, this is on my tomorrow list of orders! So nice to have a full aray of brillant color as shadow. Excited to have found this through a shadow tutorial. Yay! Can't wait to get my 120.


----------



## cutegirl820 (Apr 8, 2011)

wow....soo nice colors....i live pink shades


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2011)

Someone actually recommended not buying makeup if it was made in China? Well might as well toss out a vast majority of beauty products because even things like toothpaste typically is made in China. lol

I love Beauties Factory. I bought an empty palette for one of my projects and it came fast and they sent me a free gift (fake nails). Thank you for the swatches, I've been eyeing that palette for a while.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 10, 2011)

I got the 120 #1 version for my daughter this Valentine's Day and she loves it!  I love the colors on her too!!!!!  However, I would not recommend getting the 120 in neutral.  No pigment, very chalky.  A true disappointment in my eyes.  However, the color palette is a really good buy!


----------



## Missvie (May 2, 2011)

I ordered one as well! Two of my colors were broken but they sent me two colors to replace them and they were huge! so I am happy


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 2, 2011)

I have fallen in love with it already and I havnt even gotten my hands on it. They are soooo pigmented. This is something that I would really enjoy!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

those colors are beautiful!  very nice swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

